# Villagers In the Original Animal Crossing Were Meaner



## yosugay (Mar 7, 2014)

and i miss it. i liked how they would get angry at you very easily or how if you denied one of their requests they would get all butthurt and start pouting sometimes. it was fun messing with them and creating friendships cuz it was more of a challenge, especially with the cranky personalities. i had groucho in my animal crossing town and he was just so mean and angry and then he became more friendly toward me the more i talked to him. i would send him cute clothes and he'd actually wear it. he'd still have a cold attitude toward me but i still knew he cared about me hehe. (i got a little too into it) but yeah, acnl doesnt seem to have that connection i guess you could say. i have groucho in my acnl town and hes just wayyy too nice to be groucho. groucho is supposed to be to grumpy and angry. all the villagers are just instantly nice to you and its kinda boring since you dont have to even try to be friends. theyre just your friend instantly. idk. dont get me wrong, i love acnl, i love designing my town and i love all of my villagers, i just feel disconnected with them sometimes. maybe they toned down the angriness to appeal more to kids but im not sure. opinions?


----------



## RhinoK (Mar 7, 2014)

Yeah, they toned them waaaaay down from GameCube. I need to set up my Wii again so I can enjoy the original again.


----------



## Ebony Claws (Mar 7, 2014)

I feel ya. I remember having a cranky neighbor (Rocco the hippo) who I actually built up a strong relationship with. I also found it sort of amusing to deal with obnoxious neighbors you just want to get rid of... Mostly irritating, but slightly fun at the same time. 

Comparing the snoppy and cranky personalities to their New Leaf counterparts, now that you think about it they have been watered down. I think it's for the kids too, or just to appeal to the more casual demographic...? I mean, I wouldn't take it personality if my neighbors were rude to me, but younger kids are a different story. And I honestly don't like it when a franchise is becoming easier just for the sake of "the kids". In my opinion, I think anyone over the age of five can take a little difficulty curve or rudeness from neighbors.


----------



## Blu Rose (Mar 7, 2014)

Responses in bold.



Ebony Claws said:


> I feel ya. I remember having a cranky neighbor (Rocco the hippo) who I actually built up a strong relationship with. I also found it sort of amusing to deal with obnoxious neighbors you just want to get rid of... Mostly irritating, but slightly fun at the same time.
> *Blaire used to be my bestest friend ever, and she offended me a lot, but I just laughed it off.
> After all, she was just a jumble of pixels, right?*
> 
> ...


And all the people said,
"Same here."


----------



## yosugay (Mar 9, 2014)

RhinoK said:


> Yeah, they toned them waaaaay down from GameCube. I need to set up my Wii again so I can enjoy the original again.



ive gotta do the same

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ebony Claws said:


> I feel ya. I remember having a cranky neighbor (Rocco the hippo) who I actually built up a strong relationship with. I also found it sort of amusing to deal with obnoxious neighbors you just want to get rid of... Mostly irritating, but slightly fun at the same time.
> 
> Comparing the snoppy and cranky personalities to their New Leaf counterparts, now that you think about it they have been watered down. I think it's for the kids too, or just to appeal to the more casual demographic...? I mean, I wouldn't take it personality if my neighbors were rude to me, but younger kids are a different story. And I honestly don't like it when a franchise is becoming easier just for the sake of "the kids". In my opinion, I think anyone over the age of five can take a little difficulty curve or rudeness from neighbors.



yeah, i think we were all able to accept it as just a game and to not take anything personally lol. and yeah the game got way easier than what it was before


----------



## Amy Rose (Mar 9, 2014)

Meh, I don't mind the difference too much. Granted, I haven't played the Gamecube one in ages, but they were certainly bipolar - no normal person will get depressed just because you don't want to run an errand or buy their thing (Although, I've had Julian want to trade an item with me and he got depressed among me saying no, so it does still happen, just not as much) I feel like it's more so that the programming wasn't as complex, I don't know if the villagers were ever meant to be so crazily emotional.


----------



## Bowie (Mar 9, 2014)

Katsuya Eguchi once said that the basis of the original Animal Crossing game was inspired by periods of his own life, so perhaps he was simply around a wide majority of generally bad people during those times.


----------



## yosugay (Mar 9, 2014)

Bowie said:


> Katsuya Eguchi once said that the basis of the original Animal Crossing game was inspired by periods of his own life, so perhaps he was simply around a wide majority of generally bad people during those times.


thats really interesting and that makes a whole lot of sense


----------



## Amy Rose (Mar 9, 2014)

I still just think it has to do with different programming 
I'm sure villagers and personalities were based on people, Iunno. Sorry for being a buzzkill, haha, I do enjoy theorizing myself.


----------



## aimeekitty (Mar 14, 2014)

I agree I think it would be fun to have it harder to build up a friendship, though I don't like being "forced" into doing a signature petition thing (where my friends may or may not have time for me to visit that day) or having to catch a rarer bug for one of them just to prove we are friends...


----------



## Stevey Queen (Mar 14, 2014)

I still feel like they need to improve on all villagers dialogue and personalities. It doesn't compare to the original and wild world. The villagers need a wider range of dialogue and they need to be more true to their personalities.


----------



## yosugay (Mar 16, 2014)

LoveMcQueen said:


> I still feel like they need to improve on all villagers dialogue and personalities. It doesn't compare to the original and wild world. The villagers need a wider range of dialogue and they need to be more true to their personalities.



agreed.


----------



## BluebellLight (Mar 18, 2014)

Heck, I've been playing WW since I was 7 and still am finding new dialogue.


----------



## Pastel_Mermaid (Mar 19, 2014)

Yeah :-/ I have noticed how much nicer they became. Even though my villager, Becky is snooty, she doesn't seem snooty AT ALL. And when I had Wolfgang, he didn't seem so cranky either. It's pretty disappointing.


----------



## estypest (Mar 20, 2014)

Yeah the personalities seem very watered down, only fault with new leaf for me. I will have to dig out WW, you really get much more a sense of their personality types.


----------



## Squigly Contiello (Mar 22, 2014)

I think partially that why villagers may be nicer in this game at least is because you are the mayor, and obviously you need to be in good standing with a position of power like that or else you're in trouble. Then again, it's more or less the same with another human villager so who knows.

However, there's also the fact that there was a warning in City Folk that Resetti may be disturbing to young children, so maybe that has something to do with it?


----------



## Waluigi (Mar 22, 2014)

What they need to do is get a new cup of coffee instead of watering down their current one

(and by that i mean start from scratch with the personalities


----------



## Gummysaur (Mar 22, 2014)

Guys, the game is for 5 year olds. Some annoying parent would complain that Amelia made their kid cry because she called them stupid and annoying. They watered down the personalities for a reason. The game isn't for teenagers who like being told to go away, stop being weird, or change their shirt because it's ugly.

I for one like the fact that my villagers aren't cursing my name and calling me stupid all the time.


----------



## GuyWithThePie (Mar 22, 2014)

There's a solution to the "little kids" situation. In the beginning Rover can ask you when your birthday is after asking you the date and time. If the player chooses something low compared to what month, day, and year you set up (Example: Player says they were born in January 1, 2008 and the date is set to January 2, 2014. The game thinks the player is only 5 years old, and personalities will still be watered down.) then the villagers will retain their watered-down personalities from City Folk and New Leaf. Their personalities become less watered down the more the game recognizes the player has grown up, such as the villagers having their Wild World-esque personalities when the game recognizes the player as say, 9 or 10, and then eventually turning to their GameCube personalities when the game recognizes the player as 13 or 14. There's only one problem with this, and it's that time-traveling can really screw around with this feature. Maybe that'll teach time-travelers a lesson or two about screwing around with the space-time continuum just "Because I gotta get that dreamy". (Speaking of that, I think that Don Resetti should take the role of a "time-keeper" that rants at time-travelers when he knows something's up and recognize it's clearly not the right year, and will eventually release his hidden fury under all that niceness of his. But now we're just getting off track here.)


----------



## yosugay (Mar 23, 2014)

Gummysaur said:


> Guys, the game is for 5 year olds. Some annoying parent would complain that Amelia made their kid cry because she called them stupid and annoying. They watered down the personalities for a reason. The game isn't for teenagers who like being told to go away, stop being weird, or change their shirt because it's ugly.
> 
> I for one like the fact that my villagers aren't cursing my name and calling me stupid all the time.


ok lol


----------



## Lion-Lhasa (Mar 28, 2014)

I don't think the game is aimed at 5 year olds, I would say early teens.
Even if it was aimed at 5 year olds, it would teach them that not everyone is going to kiss their behind in life and sometimes people can be nasty.
If a parent would complain that a video game character made their kid cry, well, they must have a very nice life with little-to-no real problems at all.


----------



## oath2order (Mar 29, 2014)

We know they were meaner. >.>

biggest complaint


----------



## yosugay (Mar 29, 2014)

oath2order said:


> We know they were meaner. >.>
> 
> biggest complaint



wh at


----------



## Qwerty111 (Mar 31, 2014)

Yeah! I remember when that one villager would only talk about getting his/her lovely furniture and nothing else! I liked it when you disagreed with them or turned down a request they would get really sad or really mad at you.  New Leaf? Turn something down and you get "Oh, maybe next time then!" II can see that maybe if your mayor, they might be nice to you. I think it would be better if they acted nice to the mayor but persnality-like to the residents .


----------



## yosugay (Mar 31, 2014)

Qwerty111 said:


> Yeah! I remember when that one villager would only talk about getting his/her lovely furniture and nothing else! I liked it when you disagreed with them or turned down a request they would get really sad or really mad at you.  New Leaf? Turn something down and you get "Oh, maybe next time then!" II can see that maybe if your mayor, they might be nice to you. I think it would be better if they acted nice to the mayor but persnality-like to the residents .



yeah it was much harder to keep them happy


----------

